# Fire brick top of smoker



## darikweitzel (Feb 17, 2020)

Looking for ideas on how to build the top part of my offset smoker in the firebox. I want it to be firebrick however not sure how to keep it together without it falling down over time. Be nice to have a fire brick slab but I can’t fire one up. I thought about a steel plate or putting rebar through the fire brick to hold it up or even just a concrete slab but I want it to last.


----------



## smokerjim (Feb 17, 2020)

a pic of your smoker may help.


----------



## darikweitzel (Feb 17, 2020)

This isn’t mine because mine hasn’t been built yet however it will basically this. This guy has steel lids for a grill top where I am going to enclose it to make it a sealed firebox.


----------



## smokerjim (Feb 17, 2020)

years ago I built my brother something like that, I ended up using a 3/8 steel plate reinforced with angle iron, tried a thinner piece first but it warped quickly. as far as using fire brick I think you would have to use angle iron back to back every width of the brick to bridge the gap then lay the brick on that. maybe some of the pro's will chime though


----------



## darikweitzel (Feb 17, 2020)

smokerjim said:


> years ago I built my brother something like that, I ended up using a 3/8 steel plate reinforced with angle iron, tried a thinner piece first but it warped quickly. as far as using fire brick I think you would have to use angle iron back to back every width of the brick to bridge the gap then lay the brick on that. maybe some of the pro's will chime though


Wow that is pretty thick steel.  Perhaps the angle iron would be plausible to do. Think I would have to weld them together?


----------



## SmokinEdge (Feb 17, 2020)

If you feel you need or want fire brick on the top side of the fire box, I would build it as a soft arch. Kind of like a pizza oven.  That said, in a small fire box, the fire brick won’t last long on top.


----------



## smokerjim (Feb 18, 2020)

darikweitzel said:


> Wow that is pretty thick steel.  Perhaps the angle iron would be plausible to do. Think I would have to weld them together?


yeah pretty thick but there are some high temps in there, I just started thinking when I built it and can't believe it was 17 years ago,  but luckily I have a friend who was a iron worker and knew a guy with his own fab shop, he did everything for me, including the steel door for the fire box, the top for the smoke chamber and 2 steel doors for the smoker chamber. best part he didn't charge me a dime for nothing. can't tell you what it would of cost. next time i'm down that way i'll take a picture of it.


----------



## darikweitzel (Feb 18, 2020)

So you think thick steel will last longer then firebrick? I want something that will last a long time


----------



## SmokinEdge (Feb 18, 2020)

darikweitzel said:


> So you think thick steel will last longer then firebrick? I want something that will last a long time


with out doubt, a good thick Steel plate will out last the rest of the fire box.
source a local Steel supply or a fab shop, see what they have in left over cuts. I would use what they have available in cut pieces. 1\2, 3/4 even 1 inch if they will sell that piece cheap enough.

That can be used as a warming plate, or a cooking surface for skillets as well.


----------



## smokerjim (Feb 18, 2020)

darikweitzel said:


> So you think thick steel will last longer then firebrick? I want something that will last a long time


I would say yeah, the piece I used is 17  years old and still going strong.


----------



## darikweitzel (Feb 19, 2020)

I think I will go for steel then at the thickest I can get for the price. Thank you all for your inputs!  I will post many pictures when I start the project. I may run along more issues and will ask for help but til then :)


----------



## gary s (Feb 19, 2020)

If you are trying to hold heat, go with at least 1/4" (or heaver ) angle iron around the sides 1 , 1.5 or 2 inch Rock-wool then a thinner plate on top, Just sandwiching the Rock-Wool in between

Gary


----------



## smokerjim (Feb 19, 2020)

if you are going to use angle iron (and I would to prevent warping) just make sure to leave enough room on edges of plate so it will sit flat on your blocks. good luck with your build!


----------



## darikweitzel (Feb 19, 2020)

gary s said:


> If you are trying to hold heat, go with at least 1/4" (or heaver ) angle iron around the sides 1 , 1.5 or 2 inch Rock-wool then a thinner plate on top, Just sandwiching the Rock-Wool in between
> 
> Gary


Trying to get heat out of the fire box to the offset smoke box. Looking for idea to close top of firebox.


----------



## darikweitzel (Feb 19, 2020)

smokerjim said:


> if you are going to use angle iron (and I would to prevent warping) just make sure to leave enough room on edges of plate so it will sit flat on your blocks. good luck with your build!


Great tips. Thank you!


----------



## smokerjim (Feb 19, 2020)

no problem, I learned the hard way figured I might save you a headache.


----------

